# Have always been a TiVo fan but...



## squilmi (Jul 11, 2020)

The new TiVo update with the addition of forced Ads, modified interface, and random system restarts has me seriously considering other options. There are many very competitive options. I’m betting TiVo will ultimately regret the decision to make this change.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

squilmi said:


> The new TiVo update with the addition of forced Ads, modified interface, and random system restarts has me seriously considering other options. There are many very competitive options. I'm betting TiVo will ultimately regret the decision to make this change.


I'm assuming you are referring to TE4 as the "new update." It's not really new at this point, but if that's it there is a simple cure. It's not difficult to move back to TE3.

You'll get the classic UI along with no pre-roll ads. Not sure what your restarts are about unless it's a problem with TE4 or a hardware problem. I'm running both a Roameo and a Bolt with TE3 and don't have any restart problems.

Lots of us here have stayed with, or reverted to, TE3 just to avoid the problems you mention along with avoiding the losses of certain TE3 features that we value more than the additional TE4 features.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Is this in the right forum? What is the suggestion? 

Also, what new update? Do you have a cableco version that just moved to TE4, if so that is old news and you cannot revert as noted in the second post.


----------



## ericlhyman (May 19, 2001)

squilmi said:


> The new TiVo update with the addition of forced Ads, modified interface, and random system restarts has me seriously considering other options. There are many very competitive options. I'm betting TiVo will ultimately regret the decision to make this change.


I am also unhappy that Tivo is wasting my time every time I start a recorded show with ads for its low-quality streaming channels. It is time for Tivo to remove these.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

ericlhyman said:


> I am also unhappy that Tivo is wasting my time every time I start a recorded show with ads for its low-quality streaming channels. It is time for Tivo to remove these.


There are two simple cures for that problem. Either move to TE3 as I suggested above (lots of threads with instructions) or call Tivo support and ask them to remove the pre-roll ads. Plenty of threads about having that done as well.


----------



## ericlhyman (May 19, 2001)

bobfrank said:


> There are two simple cures for that problem. Either move to TE3 as I suggested above (lots of threads with instructions) or call Tivo support and ask them to remove the pre-roll ads. Plenty of threads about having that done as well.


 Also just found out that you can opt out of ads under your account in tivo.com.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

ericlhyman said:


> Also just found out that you can opt out of ads under your account in tivo.com.


and how or where might this setting be (or are you referring to using the chat function on tivo.com)?


----------



## ericlhyman (May 19, 2001)

pfiagra said:


> and how or where might this setting be (or are you referring to using the chat function on tivo.com)?


Looks like it only opts you out of personalized ads.

It is at tivo.com. Sign in, go to your account. Privacy status --opt out. Limit ad tracking.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ericlhyman said:


> Looks like it only opts you out of personalized ads.
> It is at tivo.com. Sign in, go to your account. Privacy status --opt out. Limit ad tracking.


That has been a call-in option until recently. It stops TiVo from tracking your history.

There is one side effect: on a Premiere it blocks HD menus. Other threads have mentioned that.


----------

